# OMG!!!! I have been laughing all day!!!



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

this is quite possibly the most epic thing you will ever see 

Ludvig, the famous Chihauhau - YouTube


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hahahah love it


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Priceless! I have two chihuahuas--they loved it too


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

He could be the k-9 unit in the smurfs world


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Could he really trial?? HAHAHAHAH look at his mini bite pillow!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Ace GSD said:


> He could be the k-9 unit in the smurfs world



He'd probably be too big lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

That was one of the best videos I've ever seen! Does anyone know if he could actually trial?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Shared.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I had a sense that Chis were good at biting... This is so funny and he looks dead serious. Looks like some J. Russell genes in there as well.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

I love it!! Hahahah I watched it so many times 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That was epic!! LOL! Love his tiny little 'sleeve'


----------

